# Central New York



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Any updates ???


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

47 dogs back in the Open for the second series... Sorry don't have callbacks... Katie


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Any Derby news?


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

AM callbacks to 2nd: 1-16,18, 20-23, 25-32, 34-36, 38, 40, 43, 45, 45, 49


----------



## Marthacole (May 23, 2009)

any news about the Q? 

Martha Cole Glenn


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

24 dogs back in the Open... Sorry thats the only info I got... Katie


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Open to 4th
3, 6, 11, 12, 15, 19, 28, 31, 32, 37, 40, 41, 43, 44, 53, 54, 59, 61, 64, 68, 69. 
21 dogs

Amateur to 3rd
1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 8, 10, 12, 13, 14, 18, 25, 27, 29, 30, 31, 32, 34, 35, 36, 38, 40, 41, 42, 45, 49. 
26 dogs


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

has the derby finished the 3rd yet?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any results ?


----------



## Black Dog (Mar 3, 2005)

Congrades on the OPEN WIN and AM to Peter Mottla and Arwen way to go Peter. Terry


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Does anyone have the placements?

john


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats to Peter and Arwin lets hope those Pups turn out to be like the parents!!! 
Chad


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Peter also won the Amat.


----------



## jchesi (Nov 27, 2005)

Thiers No Crying At Field Trials


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

jchesi said:


> Thiers No Crying At Field Trials


Wanna bet? I've blubbered like a little girl a more than once.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Surely somebody at this field trial can tell us who placed in the Derby!


----------



## jchesi (Nov 27, 2005)

Derby 1st mike O
2nd patty Roberts
3rd Mike O
4th Roy Morgion


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

i sure would like to see the full results for this test if anyone has them to post....-Paul


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

The results are on Entry Express!!!


Congrats!!! to Al Arthur and Marshall and Katherine Simonds with "Lucky" Wineglass Lucky Strike, on the Open 2nd and Amat 4th. I think if I'm right that gives him his FC title and puts him close to the AFC title.

"Lucky" is one of my Katie pups and I'm so proud.

Heather


----------

